# [FRAGE] Ganzzahlige Zahlen?



## raddi (8. Februar 2004)

Hi an alle!

Meine Frage: Wie lässt sich überprüfen ob eine Zahl ganzzahlig ist?
Ich meine jetzt nicht in irgendeiner Programmiersprache, sondern allgemein
Gibt es dafür irgendein Verfahren?
Und weil ich grad am Fragen bin: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die MODULA Funktion umzukehren? Wäre echt supa nützlich!

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Frankdfe (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo radi!

Ich überprüfe das immer so (eine Funktion zum Runden von Zahlen gibt in den meisten Programmmiersprachen):

Runden(a) = a ? Wenn das wahr ist, dann ist die Zahl ganzzahlig.

Die Modulo-Funktion (War Modula ein Tippfehler) ist nicht umkehrbar.

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## EngelchenB (19. Februar 2004)

mhh ich würde vergleichen

if( int($a) == a)


kommt aber aufs gleiche hinaus


----------



## Tim C. (19. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von EngelchenB _
> *mhh ich würde vergleichen
> if( int($a) == a)
> kommt aber aufs gleiche hinaus *


Jetzt stellt sich halt nur noch die Frage, ob tatsächlich alle Sprache ein solches Typecasting unterstützen (bzw. in deinem Beispiel aus PHP ist es halt eine Funktion, die jedoch an das Typecasting anderer Sprachen angelehnt ist, würde ich mal behaupten).
Da ist die Methode mit dem Runden durchaus unter mehr Programmiersprachen genauso zu lösen 

Aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## EngelchenB (19. Februar 2004)

mhhh ja ok , aber die meisten Sprachen untersützen so etwas ja.

wobei ich warscheinlicher unter PHP die funktion is_int() verwenden würde...


----------

